

More evidence Apple falsified images in court documents - martythemaniak
http://pocketnow.com/smartphone-news/more-evidence-apple-falsified-images

======
reemrevnivek
This is the desktop version of the article, replete with ads and with a 200kB
download size. The mobile version:

[http://m.pocketnow.com/smartphone-news/more-evidence-
apple-f...](http://m.pocketnow.com/smartphone-news/more-evidence-apple-
falsified-images)

is less than 6kB, and has just the article. The mobile version has also been
submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2913629>

------
Flow
From what I've read, the Judge actually hold the devices in his/her hands. So
this sensationalism feels so yesterday...

------
sp332
And if the judge only read the document for the pictures, this might mean
something.

